# NCE Switch-it block activation



## capper (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been told that the NCE Switch-it can be activated from an isolated section of track when a loco runs over the sectioen (block). Has anyone done this and if so where are the pushbutton terminals connected?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I will give you a fresh look. I read the directions.
http://www.ncedcc.com/pdf/switchb1.pdf
I don't understand if you have DCC why have a mechanical activation?
The chip has to have a momentum button. You only want one push not every axle sending a signal. The only way to do this is a magnetic reed switch.
This piece operates tortoise switches. They are slow so your train will need to be farther to set the switch right. A standard switch can be wired without spending the money for one of these.
I am sorry but your question does not make sense. Help me out.
Is this for a DCC layout?
Is it two rail?
What do you want to activate?
I am not A DCC expert it may be just a programming thing.
Other links
http://www.tonystrains.com/productcompare/sta_dec_comparison_switchit.htm
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Protector.html


----------



## capper (Feb 16, 2009)

What I am trying to do is automatically get the switch to move to the proper direction so that an approaching loco can get through. The switch is the beginning and edn of a reverse loop. I could wire a mechanical switch from the track to the push button terminals of the switch-it but I have been told that I can open one rail (open a 1" section) and wire it to the switch-it push button terminals and have it act as a push button. I'd like to know if anyone has done this and if so how did they wire it. I could buy a block detector (NCE BD20) to do this but the above solution would be simpler and cheaper if it works. Hope this helps.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ok You cannot do it directly, the section of track will have to activate a relay that will switch the switch. The track voltage will burn up the ic's. Again it has to operate a tortoise switch. It doesn't have the power for a conventional one.Only 50 ma. You can measure the voltage across a button to check. I am guessing it is about 5 volts not the 18 on the track. You will need two one for each direction. The train cannot be a length to interfere.

A two way switch will work with an isolated rail you don't need a block piece. Lionel Non derail Switches work that way.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

A reverse loop? Won't polarity need to be switched also? Or is it DCC?

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

At this point you could ask the manufacturer. After seeing so many questions on this board you get into technical aspects where there are products and methods safe guarded for publication The answer could be in a sixty dollar book somewhere or the modeler just isn't a forum member. I can't give you an easy answer but have given you some ideas to consider.

I have found DCC people like realism and adjust the train accordingly. So slow is the norm and hand control is everything.
I am surprised that you should be able to to have track senors and program the controller to react to it. The systems cost enough but maybe it is just my ignorance.

I haven't got into relays but it sounds like a good challenge to automate a reverse loop for a conventional setup.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Perhaps this can help.
A circuit for stall machine motor switching.
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/CircuitIndex.html
Look under number 8 Stall Motor - Automatic Reversing Loop Circuit under Switch machine control circuits.


----------

